# Klammern bei replaceAll-Methode



## heckerf1 (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche den Teilstring "@Variable(Irgendwas)" durch einen anderen String, sagen wir "Hallo", zu ersetzen und benutze dazu die Methode replaceAll wie folgt:

String neu = alterStringDerAusdruck@Variable(Irgendwas)Enthaelt.replaceAll("@Variable(Irgendwas)","Hallo");

Das Ersetzen funktioniert aber nicht, was meiner Analyse nach an den Klammern liegt.

Irgendeine Idee?

Gruß


----------



## Beni (13. Jan 2005)

replaceAll verwendet Regex, da hat die Klammer irgendeine Bedeutung. Du kannst "replace" verwenden, wenn du 1:1 ersetzen möchtest.


----------



## heckerf2 (14. Jan 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jan 2005)

oder probier mal

replaceall("\\(");

glaub so müsste es gehen so funktionieren auch { oder ? oder '


----------

